# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  WZ3102 IP Phone

## jabarlee

Ο κινέζος που εμπορεύεται τα ΑΤΑ, μου έστειλε το παρακάτω mail:



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your recent purchase/inquiry with us via Ebay about Cisco ATA products. 
> 
> 
> We are here glad to announce that we are now shipping our highly competitive SIP telephone. Can be used as a cheap alternative to Cisco ATAs. Fully SIP and H.323 Compatible. This unit is manufactured in China under strict quality contral to meet the most demanding VOIP environment. It works with Cisco, Siemens and other major standards. User manual attached for reference. We are offering testing samples at $100 each FedEx incl. The bulk order price is $65(minimum order 10). We also welcome re-branding orders.
> 
> 
> Pls. contact me if u need further info.
> ...


Μου έστειλε και το Manual της συσκευής το οποίο και επισυνάπτω εδώ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.
Δεν δείχνει άσχημο, αν και τώρα είναι σε εξέλιξη η παραγγελία για τα ΑΤΑ

----------


## papashark

H τιμή πάντως είναι τσάμπα....

----------


## paravoid

Ενδιαφέρομαι, και μάπα να είναι είναι πάμφθηνο.
Αλήθεια καμμιά φωτογραφία παίζει;

----------


## Torque

Από το manual η photo για να μην κατεβάζετε όλο το manual.

----------


## MaximillianGraves

με ενδιαφέρουν 2 άμεσα!!  ::  

άμα δεν προχωρήσετε ομαδική δεν με χαλάει να μου κανονίσετε και τα samples με 100$

αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν θα βρεθούν άτομα για ομαδική

εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου τα ATA προτιμώ VoIP τηλεφωνάκια

----------


## alexanio

Και για 'μένα ένα, μόνο όμως αν γίνει ομαδική.

----------


## Achille

Ενδιαφέρομαι για 2, αλλά προτείνω να αγοραστούν πρώτα δείγματα, να δοκιμαστούν, και μετά να πάμε σε ομαδική.

----------


## andreas

Ενδιαφέρομαι για 1, σε περιπτωση που δεν γινει η ομαδικη για τα ΑΤΑ....

----------


## jamesbond

εγω 2 σε περιπτωση που δεν γινει η ομαδικη για τα ΑΤΑ

----------


## jabarlee

δεν ξέρω αν σας το ειπα...δεν αναλαμβάνω ομαδική...

----------


## andreas

Αν ειναι το κανουμε σαν συνεχεια αυτης των ΑΤΑ, καθως ηδη εχω μαζεψει αρκετα λεφτα απο ους ενδιαφερομενους, για οσους φυσικα δεν θελουν ΑΤΑ182 και θελουν αυτα

----------


## jabarlee

θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια κοινή ομαδική παραγγελία, αφού πρόκειται για τον ίδιο έμπορο. Όσοι θέλουν παίρνουν ΑΤΑ, όσοι θέλουν παίρνουν αυτά...

----------


## andreas

Μηπως ομως θα επρεπε να δοκιμαστει πρωτα?

----------


## [email protected]

Αν δοκιμαστούν πρώτα,ενδιαφέρομαι για 2 τεμάχια.

Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## jamesbond

ποτε θα ξερουμε τι θα γινει????

----------


## jabarlee

τα πράγματα είναι απλά...
αν μαζευτούν πάνω από 10 κομμάτια, είτε είναι για "δοκιμή" είτε όχι, θα στοιχίσουν 65$ το ένα. Αν είναι <10, τότε μιλάμε για 100$.
Οπότε, αφού είστε αρκετοί που έτσι κι αλλιώς έχετε ενδιαφέρον, νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για >10 κομμάτια. Και 7-8 να βγαίνουν, ας παραγγελθούν 10, αφού 7x100=700 & 10x65=650 (μιλάμε για το ίδιο τελικό ποσό)
Αυτοί που έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να το "ρισκάρουν", ας το δηλώσουν εδώ μέχρι μια ορισμένη ημερομηνία, ώστε να γίνει η παραγγελία.

----------


## andreas

Σε περιπτωση που δεν δουλεψουν τι τα κανουμε?
τα βαφουμε μπλε και στη θαλασσα?  ::

----------


## dkounal

παλικάρια το τηλεφωνάκι υποσττηρίζει και SIP & H323 και cinfiguration με web, telnet και πλήκτρα.
Εγώ μπαίνω για 1

----------


## smarag

Ενδιαφερομαι και εγω για 1 κοματι.

----------


## Ifaistos

Μια και σήμερα νιώθω τυχερός  ::   ::  άντε να πάρω και εγώ ένα "δείγμα" και ας ελπίσουμε ότι η μαιμού δεν θα μας βγει...βάτραχος.
Αλλα και να βγει... καλοκαίρι έρχετε, όλο και κάτι χρειάζετε να βάζουμε στις ανοιχτές πόρτες για να μην χτυπάνε όταν κάνει ρεύμα  ::

----------


## andreas

ποιος θα αναλαβει την ομαδικη?

----------


## dti

Εσύ φυσικά! Αφού έχεις ήδη πάρε-δώσε με τον Κινέζο!

----------


## netsailor

Αν γίνει ομαδική υπολογίστε με και μένα για 2 κομμάτια.

----------


## papashark

Μην χαλάμε παλιές καλές συνήθειες,

1 παρακαλώ.

----------


## MaximillianGraves

ξαναθυμίζω ότι θέλω και εγώ 2!

----------


## jamesbond

1 τελικα για μενα!

----------


## andreas

Καλημερα
Το μεσημερι θα ενεργησω καταλληλα  ::  
Φευγω για πισινα και μετα για μαθημα

----------


## ypolitis

2 και για μένα παρακαλώ. Έχει web config, υποστηρίζει και SIP και .h323 και μόνο γι' αυτά, δεν το συζητώ καν.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Painter

Και εγώ ένα.

----------


## PZACH

Δύο και για εμένα παρακαλώ.

----------


## kasiharis

Σε περίπτωση ομαδικής υπολογίστε και 2 για μένα.

----------


## vegos

Επ! Δεν σας το πα ε; Κι εγώ θέλω *ένα* (*1*)!

----------


## andreas

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=60478#60478
*Λήξη της ομαδικης (Μ.Τεταρτη 7/4) ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ* 

Για ΝΕΕΣ παραγγελιες εδω:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6016&start=0

----------


## jamesbond

μολις κατεθεσα 80 ευρο

----------


## Persival

::  Αυτό το ipphone δουλεύει και χωρίς gatekeeper or gateway?
Αν ναι τότε θα ήθελα 3 κομμάτια.

----------


## andreas

Λιγο αργα ειναι τωρα...

----------


## papashark

> Αυτό το ipphone δουλεύει και χωρίς gatekeeper or gateway?
> Αν ναι τότε θα ήθελα 3 κομμάτια.


Aριθμό κόμβου ? Που είσαι συνδεδεμένος ? Σήμερα γράφτικες ?!?!?!??!

----------


## Persival

Δεν είμαι ακόμα συνδεδεμένος με το AWMN, είμαι το node #2778

----------

